# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  cần mua máy laser cũ

## micahoangtung

Mình cần mua 1 em laser cũ khổ 60x90 hoặc 90x1.3 bác nào cần thanh lý thì liên hệ mình nhé.(có phần cơ khí không cũng đc).

----------


## micahoangtung

Nhà mình đông người thế mà không ai có à? Các Pro cho em hỏi em muốn mua và làm mới lại thì tìm xác em nó ở đâu vậy? Em ở Hà Nội.

----------


## huke

> Nhà mình đông người thế mà không ai có à? Các Pro cho em hỏi em muốn mua và làm mới lại thì tìm xác em nó ở đâu vậy? Em ở Hà Nội.


Mình có máy laser cũ cần bán đây!. Máy Epilog Helix 30watt mua bên Công ty Namson. Thời gian sử dụng cực ít, các chức năng bình thường ngoại trừ tia laser giờ không bắn được (do nghỉ làm việc lâu ngày). Ai cần liên hệ: Lê Đức Nam 0979 078868. Nghĩa Lộ, Yên Bái. Giá bán: 79tr

----------


## kimdungdung9

> Mình có máy laser cũ cần bán đây!. Máy Epilog Helix 30watt mua bên Công ty Namson. Thời gian sử dụng cực ít, các chức năng bình thường ngoại trừ tia laser giờ không bắn được (do nghỉ làm việc lâu ngày). Ai cần liên hệ: Lê Đức Nam 0979 078868. Nghĩa Lộ, Yên Bái. Giá bán: 79tr


Bác ơi máy này bác còn hàng không ?. Mình qua xem trực tiếp được không ? . Call bác thuê bao rồi

----------

